# Pistachio crotch



## Bean_counter (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok so I got this crotch of pistachio at least that's what I told it was. What's the best way to process this into bowl blanks for the most figure?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> ...What's the best way to process this into bowl blanks for the most figure?



FAST! And get some AS on it THICK I even use 2 coats. Add the second before the first is completely dry so it adheres better and lay it on thick. 

Yes it's pistachio but man it's going to want to go berserk oi you having 3 piths and being so thick. If it were me all those other logs laying there would get the pith cut out of them first. As to the crotch I don't know what I would do other than ask @DKMD and @barry richardson because they have both worked with it and can give you some actual usable advice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

Okay looking on my PC looks like the other logs are older and different species. But yeah the crotch of the stash needs to be sealed immediately.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2016)

The is definitely a boy... "OUCH"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm not the expert that some of these guys are but if it were me I'd rip through the pith of the big branch across the whole thing exposing 2 crotch sections. Then I would cut though the pith taking a a chunk off where both smaller branches were. I don't know how to draw the lines on pics like Kevin does but that is how I would handle it and then cover it in AS?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I don't know how to draw the lines on pics like Kevin



And I thoroughly suck at picturing things from words, but I gave it a try. Are you describing A, B, or neither?


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 7, 2016)

Neither, the A cut would be like in the first photo but clear across side ways, right through the pith of the big branch. The second cut would be like the left cut on the second pic.

@Kevin what do you use to draw on the pics like that?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

This?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2016)

I've only turned a little Chinese pistache, but I don't have any experience with actual pistachio wood. I think the latter is more crack prone than the former.

For bowls, I'd probably split it all the way across following line A in the first pic.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

I ain'ta givin up 'til I get someone's description correct doggonit.....



Blueglass said:


> Neither, the A cut would be like in the first photo but clear across side ways, right through the pith of the big branch. The second cut would be like the left cut on the second pic.



Like this?







DKMD said:


> ...For bowls, I'd probably split it all the way across following line A in the first pic.



Like this?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> @Kevin what do you use to draw on the pics like that?



For simple stuff like this I just use Paint. Are you using Windows on a PC? If not what device do you use?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2016)

This is how it should be done...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

Touchdown!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 7, 2016)

Congrats on the pistachio! Please keep us informed as you make bowls, etc. Chuck


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I ain'ta givin up 'til I get someone's description correct doggonit.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C is how I would approach it? Doesn't mean it's right though. Nice one Don.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> For simple stuff like this I just use Paint. Are you using Windows on a PC? If not what device do you use?


I use Mac. I just know enough to get into trouble.


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks guys. I cut it like A without checking this thread bc Kevin said hurry lol. I got 2 small crotch blanks and I'm Sealing them now. Also got some other blanks not as figured but some none the less. I have a few more crotch pieces and hope to yield bigger pieces

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2016)

@Bean_counter "Hurry, send me money"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 7, 2016)

That's a pretty blank. I'm guessing it's chinese pistache, a close relative of the pistachio we eat, and a pretty common yard tree, which is what I have a little experience with, from a chunk Doc gave me. I see lots of em here in Sacramento, hope I can get some chunks. I thought it was easy to turn, mine didn't crack, but it sure did move and turn oval. If I had a piece like that, I would make a vessel, and the top opening would be about where that dark spot is. Makes for some crazy sap/heartwood patterns in crotches like that.....


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 7, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> C is how I would approach it? Doesn't mean it's right though. Nice one Don.



I agree and how I cut mine.


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 7, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That's a pretty blank. I'm guessing it's chinese pistache, a close relative of the pistachio we eat, and a pretty common yard tree, which is what I have a little experience with, from a chunk Doc gave me. I see lots of em here in Sacramento, hope I can get some chunks. I thought it was easy to turn, mine didn't crack, but it sure did move and turn oval. If I had a piece like that, I would make a vessel, and the top opening would be about where that dark spot is. Makes for some crazy sap/heartwood patterns in crotches like that.....



Barry it was a huge yard tree that was blown over from root rot. I bet it is Chinese pistache as well. How would you turn a small vessel with the opening there?


----------

